# Fear of dead animals?



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, so I have a strange situation. I have a fear of dead animals, but in Science, I could dissect the frogs and baby octopi with no problem whatsoever. But, my Science teacher, Mr. W also passed around animal skulls, and also has a dead stingray in a jar in the back of the room. Those things I can NOT stand. Also, when my guinea pig died a month ago, of course I wasn't okay with his death, but I was fine with handling his body, even with out gloves. I even kissed him on the nose before putting him in the shoe-box. Weird, huh? I don't have a fear of blood, just of mostly 'road-kill' rodents, dead human bodies, and decaying animals of any kind. Does anyone know how I can get over my strange fear? Sorry if I grossed anyone out


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Soooo do you have a fear of the emotional side of death? Not the result of death.

This is weird. Lol.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't have a fear of dead animals but I become uneasy if I see them, road kill especially because I'm nervous while glaring at 'it' that I'll see it twitch or something. :shock:

This is somewhat off topic but it's kind of funny...
Last night I go to pick up my brother from work, I see a dead skunk in the parking lot on my way to the entrance. I sit there for a few minutes all nervous because it looked...suspicious, like it could still be alive :shock: finally brother comes out and I say "I have to turn around. There is a dead skunk and I need to make sure it's dead" and he asks why, so I respond with "if it's not I have to run it over!" he got shifty eyed about it LOL. So we're driving along and I go "is it dead?! It looks dead...is it?!" and he goes "Oh yeah, it's dead. It's not moving." I go "are you SURE?!" and he pauses while starring at it...then announces it was a shirt. I diiiiied laughing, but I kind of thought he was lying because he just wanted to go home. Today, dropping him off...sure enough there lays a shirt. >.< 

Okay so...obviously that doesn't help you any, but I at least hope you laughed half as much as I did :lol:


----------

